# What slingshot do I buy?



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Hi guys!I just joined the forum and I m relatively new to slingshots but pretty accurate and trying to get a slingshot that is safe and accurate.I found 2 slingshots that i really liked with fibre optic sights that I think might help me a lot while hunting or even popping cans.The first one has a really good sight but the frame attachment makes it a bit unsafe,the second has a less good sight but a solid frame.Any suggestions?















Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123714-what-3-slingshots-are-you-most-accurate-with/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome!

I'd go with the sturdier frame.

I suspect the you will quickly reach a point where the sights just won't seem like a big deal.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Welcome!
> I'd go with the sturdier frame.
> I suspect the you will quickly reach a point where the sights just won't seem like a big deal.


Thank you very much!I really appreciate it!And also,are the bands more lethal if they are thicker or thinner?

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The important thing to learn about bands, is matching them to your ammo. Too much band strength is bad for accuracy and results in hand-slap. There are many threads on this forum and other sites that discuss matching ammo and band strength. There are also threads oriented to hunting set-ups. All worth your time, I'm sure.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Ok!Thank you for your time and advices!I look forward discussing with you!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have you considered WASP brand slingshots? They are out of England I do believe and they make awesome, durable and easy to shoot frames. I have owned a couple models. They are near indestructible and inexpensive. Wow I think I just talked myself into getting another of theirs


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Given the two models you showed I would go with "the Toucan". I have one I don't shoot it any longer but it was well made! Pretty sturdy in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd say the Toucan as well.

Wasp has some great frames - and are cheap - but their postage costs to Europe seem high (almost think UK doesn't like posting abroad). Also check https://proshotcatapults.com/

Some great advice given so far. The only thing I'd chip in with is if its your first frame you may want to consider a frame that offers a few hand positions. Thumb-braced / Pinch-grip etc. When I first started there were some frames I was like thats cool and will feel awesome - when I got round to actually getting them - they just didn't feel right for my shooting style.

Having just enough rubber for the ammo as KawKan says is the way to go. You get more speed by using well matched bands/ammo than using too much.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the advices and the warm welcome.As for the subjects I think that I will go with the Toucan!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

You might also consider just cutting some forks. I prefer my naturals over any manufactured slingshot out there. They are free, and you can play with any style you like.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

msturm said:


> You might also consider just cutting some forks. I prefer my naturals over any manufactured slingshot out there. They are free, and you can play with any style you like.


I have a bunch but I just liked to have one ofe these because they seem pretty accurate and aesthetic.Anyways,thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> msturm said:
> 
> 
> > You might also consider just cutting some forks. I prefer my naturals over any manufactured slingshot out there. They are free, and you can play with any style you like.
> ...


If you shoot OTT long enough, the sight becomes very unnecessary. I shoot with both eyes open due to a stigmatism. So my reference point is above bands not in the corners. You will develop your own reference point that you will hit anything, and everything with ease.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

dogcatchersito said:


> nikjarixhilbert said:
> 
> 
> > msturm said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that,and I really appreciate your determination to be accurate even though the conditions are against you.Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I would personally choose the shiny sliver one, as it is more ergonomic in the hand in terms of holding comfort and consistent shooting: just make sure that it is made of either 304 or 440 steel, and not zinc alloy ("Zamak" pot metal, brittle stuff...).

The other slingshot is one I have, and that has the merit of being a full 304 steel frame, as opposed to the other version where only the fork is metal. What I like less about it is its ergonomics, given the relatively thin and edgy metal frame. That said, it's a fine shooter that fits inside a back pocket quite easily.

If there is one I would definitely recommend to you, it's this one I'm now using regularly:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982896542.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.25.29e73047gHYjCt

Fits the hand perfectly, and has a 50 mm fork gap which is more forgiving to shooting technique errors.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > nikjarixhilbert said:
> ...


It's not bad just different way to shoot. Plus I only buy slingshots now that look cool and fun to shoot. I can't put away my everyday carry. Plus it's got me very accurate.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

